# HELP, my cat hates my new kitten, peeing everywhere!



## Jamey (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello, new member here.
My wife and I have two cats. We rescued our first cat, a female kitten named Tucker, about 3 years ago. She is a very quiet cat, demanding little attention, but loves us both and usually likes to be in the same room with us all of the time. She also likes to sleep with us. Every now and again we can pet her, but she usually starts to scratch and bite after a few seconds of it. She usually doesn't like other people, but will warm up to them if they are in the house for a while. Tucker is a very good cat, as she took to litter box training almost immediately, and has never been a problem until now. She even adapted to a litter box with a lid on it, and never once refused to use it. Tucker was spayed not to long after we found her.
About six weeks ago we adopted a second kitten, a male named Andy. Andy is probably about 12 weeks old now and is a very friendly, adorable, loving kitten. When I come home from work, I hear him running from the second floor, and down the steps to greet me. He constantly follows me around the house, craving for attention. He loves to play and to be held. Tucker hates Andy. Andy tries to play with Tucker, chasing her with little sneek attacks, but Tucker just hisses and swats at him. We now find Tucker sitting on the counter tops, just so she can get away from him for a while. Andy was rather difficult to train to the litter box. At first he would poop and pee on my clean work clothes, but after a while he started to poop in his litter box, but continued to pee on my clothes. I figured no big deal, eventually he would get the hang of it, and no harm done since I can simply wash my clothes again. I have three litter boxes in three different locations thoughout the house. Andy was not allowed in the closet anymore, and I saw little, but some, urination going on in the litter boxes. 
Much to my surprise, I found Tucker pooping on the carpet where I had some blankets laying against the base of the wall. I picked up the blankets and the carpet was saturated. I cleaned the mess, and a few days later I found that two couches had been urinted on to the point where they were saturated. I figured Andy was urinating outside of his box, so Tucker was doing her business in the same areas. I read the sticky titled "Things that saved my home! Solving Urine Problems" at the top of this forum, and then went out and bought a Steam Cleaner, some Natures Miricle, some Cat attract litter, and followed all of the steps. In fact, I cleaned every carpet in my home, and removed the cushons from the couches. We had to leave town for 5 days so we left Tucker to roam the house, and kept Andy in the garage. Upon returning home, Tucker was very good while we were away, and Andy was using his litter box in the garage. I kept the two cats separated that way for another week, and things were working out perfectly, both using there litter boxes, and no accidents. It would break my heart to visit Andy in the garage, and than hear him crying by the door after I left, so I finally let him back into the house. For two weeks things were good, no accidents. Suddenly I caught Andy using my work clothes again, and he also revisited a spot in another closet that he had used before to do his business. Andy was due to go back to the vet for his second visit and get nuetered, so I figured that would help. I cleaned the areas again and kept my fingers crossed. After Andy returned home things went down hill again. Tucker was caught going in new areas, on a tile floor, in the bedroom closet, and on some plastic that we had layed down on one of the couches.
I am almost at my wits end, but I think Tucker should visit the Vet to make sure she is ok medically. I think what is happening is that Tucker can't stand Andy to the point that she wont go in front of him or near him, so whenever she gets a moment that he is not around, she will do her business no matter where she is. Does any of this make sense?
Please help, I am trying to do the best I can from giving one of the cats up for adoption.
Thanks,
Jamey


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its hard to figure out why they do this. From my limited experience its has been stress when my cat does this. 

My male cat will pee in my other cats bed. I think he is on over load and marking his territory. I had to throw the bed out. He wouldnt quit. I never leave things around that prompt that marking behavior. 

There is a litter out called Cat Attract Litter that might help. Also there are homopathic remedies to use with the litter. Azmira R&R and spray. You can squirt in the mouth or put in the water. The Hermitage No Kill Shelter (Tucson) has had sucess with doing this with their offenders!


----------



## Jamey (Oct 8, 2008)

*I'm at my wits end.*

So things were good for a little while, but Tucker is now soiling more couches and the carpet in some areas, along with some potted plants, right on top of some plastic to keep the cats out of the soil. I have three litter boxes with cat attract litter. My wife says that Tucker goes right in front of her sometimes. Andy is now totally in love with us, starving for constant attention to the point where I trip over him sometimes. He is such an adorable cat, we constantly pick him up to love and squeeze him, and he purs with total affection. I feel horrible because Tucker was perfectly fine until Andy showed up. Tucker was rarely one to enjoy being petted, but she always enjoyed our company, and was always good, never ever went outside the litter box. Now she just hisses at us when we try to pet her, sometimes lashes out and scratches us, and she hates Andy. Maybe it has something to do with Tucker being born a feral kitten. We took her to the Vet 3 weeks ago, told the Dr. the problems and she checked her for the urinary infection and updated her shots etc. $280 worth. The Vet even prescribed Clomicalm, but no positive results yet. Tucker has always wanted to go outside since we adopted her when she was 4 weeks old ( she is 3 now), so we started to let her out at night now because she is so nasty now. My brother in law has several outdoor cats that he owns and keeps fed, and offered to take Tucker, but I feel so bad giving her away because she didn't adapt well to Andy.
Any Advise?


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

When you introduced the two cats did you just throw them together? What was your approach to the introduction?

Leslie


----------



## Jamey (Oct 8, 2008)

We just brought Andy in and let him loose. He was scared at first and would hide under a couch downstairs. When we would bring him up to show him to Tucker, Tucker would hiss at him and hide under the bed. For a while I thought things were working out, as they would lay down from each other only a few feet apart, but I think Tucker only tolerates him when she is very tired. I think that the problem is that Tucker just doesn't want to be played with at all (Andy is very playfull by the way) and Andy uses all three litter boxes, so maybe Tucker refuses to use them, and would rather go elseware.


----------

